# Crooked Creek Hunting club in Putnam county



## deast1988 (Jul 12, 2016)

Needs two to three members for up coming season.
Dues are $585 per person
Allowed 5 deer per season 2 bucks 3 does
800 acres should be 12-15 members total 
No camping within 2 mins of lake Sinclair close to all amenities in Putnam county. Long standing club contact me directly on here for more details.


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 12, 2016)

Turkeys are on property and hogs move through occasionally


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 12, 2016)

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/3A330457-CC37-4C86-8ADF-282DFE992FF8_zpscs2whdig.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 12, 2016)

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/CFE6D486-D671-4DE9-BA2D-7CF4F97C1791_zps8zvcerig.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 12, 2016)

Solid deer taken this past season


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 12, 2016)

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/EC477DA4-0A5F-48D6-B368-46F8BE048398_zpssgeuwfzz.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## hoytman308 (Jul 12, 2016)

Where in Putnam is the property located?


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 12, 2016)

In between Occonee springs road and steel bridge road on crooked creek


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 14, 2016)

Still spots left


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 14, 2016)

Spots filled


----------



## Bryanhiggins (Jul 25, 2016)

Would you have 3 spots open


----------

